
What do you want from your DevTools? - awalGarg
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/03/what-do-you-want-from-your-devtools/
======
awalGarg
[shameless-self-plug] I submitted mine at
[https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com/forums/246087-firefox-
devel...](https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com/forums/246087-firefox-developer-
tools-ideas/suggestions/7337960-option-to-apply-sourcemaps-before-running-
script) :D

